# Looking for a custom soap mold



## Bonnie Zoapo (Jun 20, 2019)

I am working with my city's tourist committee and they are wanting a soap with the city name in raised letters on bars of soap. I was hoping someone knows a reliable company/person that can make custom soap molds. Thank you for your help.

PS I hope this is where this post belongs. I was not sure where to put it.     Moved


----------



## earlene (Jun 20, 2019)

Mighty Molds makes custom molds.  They are expensive, but if you contact JoeyG, I believe he would be happy to work with you.   Here is the website link for Mighty Molds:  https://mightymolds.com/ 

See the tab for custom mold creation.

I believe someone here actually had him create a custom mold for them, but I have no idea what the cost was.  Regardless, the cost would be part of the contract with the city, I would expect, right?  But you'd surely have to get their approval prior to commitment, I expect.

NB.  If the site doesn't open on your browser, you may need to turn off your ad blocker for that website.


----------



## amd (Jun 21, 2019)

Do you already have a cavity mold that you want to use? If so, I would try taking some molding compound, roll it out thin, use stamp letters (tape them all together if you can) and stamp the name into the molding compound, and when the molding compound is set (or maybe before stamping) cut to the size needed for the bottom of the cavity. Then when you make soap, slip one of your new liners into the cavity, pour the soap, and when you unmold you can peel off the compound. I haven't done this, nor do I know it would work, but I have seem people make embed molds this way (Royalty Soaps has a video about doing it for oreo cookie embeds.), but it was the first thought that popped into my head for an idea to DIY existing molds. Or ask the city if you could do impression letters and just have a stamp made. I'm in the process of getting a stamp made for one of my brewery soaps.


----------



## RogueRose (Jan 25, 2020)

Have you found a mould for your soap?  I've been researching different ways to make molds and I've decided to get a setup to make lots of different custom molds.  Basically they can be of any shape and size you want and the mold is made from a positive example of the bar you want.  So I would need to make something that is the shape and size of the bar that you want and it can be made of clay, wood, foam, plastic (3d printed?) or even soap probably.  

Say you had a rectangular bar but you wanted to have raised letters on the bar, the letters could be cut out of something else, or printed letters, or even letters from a craft store, and they are placed on top of the bar shape and secured.  So then you have a prototype of what the bar looks like.  

From there I can make plastic moulds, either individually or as sheets with whatever number of bars you want like grids of 2x4, 2x8, 2x12 4x1-12, 6x1-12 (for up to 72 bars per sheet), so there are a lot of options.  

I've looked at so many soap moulds online and they are expensive for what you get and many of them don't hold up over time.  If you are interested in this, please let me know b/c I'm going to start offering a bunch of custom moulds in the next few months.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 25, 2020)

Bonnie has not been seen in the forum since Sept 2019


----------

